# Is it safe to smoke brisket at 160-170 degrees?



## bsmoked (May 8, 2010)

I'm running a Bradley Original electric smoker. As the ambient temp is falling, so is my smoker temp. Arg! The smoker has been cooking for 5.5 hours and it's hottest peek was 170.

Is it safe to eat the brisket after cooking in this range for so long?

I'm smoking the brisket in a pan with the fat cap up. I want to flip it over for a couple hours but I'm afraid to open the smoker (if you're lookin your not cookin).

Please advise.

I'm about to run out tomorrow and but a Big Green Egg with money I don't have (thank you American Express)


----------



## mythmaster (May 8, 2010)

I think that if the brisket temp reached 140 in less than 4 hours (someone correct me?) then you're OK.  Otherwise, bacteria can grow and it isn't safe.


----------



## glgoodwin (May 8, 2010)

If the internal temp of the brisket doesnt got to at least 190* its not going to be tender.  I typically take mine to 195 - 200.  If your only cooking at 170* you will never be able to finish the brisket.  I have said this to many times today and am not sure what is going on but I would recomend finishing this brisket in the oven.  Set yuor oven to 250* degrees and wrap the brisket in foil and put it in there.  It wont be BBQ but it will at least be edible.

then see about getting a smoker that you can cook on!!

Good luck.


----------



## got14u (May 8, 2010)

Good advice...One thing you can do to save it is pull it and put it in the oven and finish it off there...


----------



## bsmoked (May 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. I went ahead and opened the smoker, dumped the water pan (to eliminate that heat sink), and stuck in a remote thermo...The IT of the meat is 153, but I don't know how long it took to breech 140.

Finishing in the oven will probably be my only bet. But I'm gonna hold out for another 10 hours before giving up the smoker. This is only my 3rd real smoke with it, but the first time that I've had trouble getting to 200 degrees.

Man if money was free I'd own a real smoker!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 But I'm still threatening to buy it on credit! hahaha!


----------



## got14u (May 8, 2010)

Your not the only one that has had this trouble with the "badly smokers"


----------



## glgoodwin (May 8, 2010)

Craigslist.com is where I'd be a lookinn. Dont be normal be wierd, stay away from credit!! i bought my ecb for 5$ at a garage sale. My SnP was only $40 at garage sale.


----------



## bsmoked (May 8, 2010)

Ah, so you attended FPU too
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll be hitting CraigsList soon. I know better, but I suffer from Immediate Gratification(itis). I was most likely born with it


----------



## bsmoked (May 8, 2010)

BTW...dumping the water pan made a big difference...Smoker is already up to 200% and meat is at 160% IT!!!


----------



## glgoodwin (May 8, 2010)

Yes sir I did!!!  and Im with ya on the immediate gratificationitis.


----------



## rev (May 9, 2010)

Converting my ECB to propane was a great decision and it works really well.


----------



## duck killer 1 (May 9, 2010)

if you can weld or have a freind that can, you are better off doing a build. i have built all the smokers i have except for the traeger of course. you can build yourself a real nice smoker with all the junk people have and want to get rid of LOL! you should check out the builds section of the forums and check out some of the builds people do.


----------

